# X-mas trialsession in FFM



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. November 2005)

FFM trials proudly presents:
die ultimative X-mas trialsession in der Hautstadt der Kriminalität.
am Sonntag, den 11.12. um 12.00uhr am HBF in Frankfurt.
alle sind herzlich eingeladen zu kommen. Wer im Nikolaus outfit kommt, bekommt eine kleine Weihnachtsüberraschung.. also nehmt euch frei und kommt, letztes jahr war schon ein super geiler Tag, muss also dieses jahr dringend wiederholt werden....
also wer hat bock...?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (24. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> FFM trials proudly presents:
> die ultimative X-mas trialsession in der Hautstadt der Kriminalität.
> am Sonntag, den 11.12. um 12.00uhr am HBF in Frankfurt.
> alle sind herzlich eingeladen zu kommen. Wer im Nikolaus outfit kommt, bekommt eine kleine Weihnachtsüberraschung.. also nehmt euch frei und kommt, letztes jahr war schon ein super geiler Tag, muss also dieses jahr dringend wiederholt werden....
> also wer hat bock...?



auf jeden!!! bin ma start!!!!   

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (24. November 2005)

**** you da is motorradtrial und ich muss helfen

mmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaax nicht an dem termin


----------



## trialsrider (25. November 2005)

Hört sich echt verlockend an...  

Dat wäre mal ne Session wo ich ernsthaft überlege
meinen fetten Hintern ausm Sessel zu wuchten.....
TheGlue wird mir dabei hoffentlich helfen.  

gruß
martin


----------



## trail-kob (25. November 2005)

da bin ich ja ewiglich unterwegs... mit 22 : 19 zähnen von berlin aus ...


tut mir leid aber das wird mir nichts.


----------



## Smilymarco (25. November 2005)

Ich bin dabei 

wie letztes Jahr mitm Einrad (ma schaun ob ich auch wieder nen Nikolauskostüm auftreiben kann  )


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. November 2005)

Also wenn das Wetter gut ist werd ich auch einfliegen...


----------



## Rocco (26. November 2005)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich auch kommen.


----------



## tommytrialer (26. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das Wetter gut ist werd ich auch einfliegen...




wenn du kommst dann komm doch nen ganzes wochenende fahren

könnten dann samstags mainz fahren und ihr am sonntag ....leider ohne mich in frankfurt

kannst ja vielleicht beim mäxchen pennen


----------



## biketrialer (26. November 2005)

bin auch dabei!!!  
wenn marco bei max pennt dann ziehn wir abends noch ma um die häuser....  
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (26. November 2005)

dann penn ich auch irgendwo bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. November 2005)

alles klar!!! ein FFM trial WE. samstag mainz, sonntag FFM. top man, ja iene person kann bei mir pennen, habn n bequemes gäste bett.......no problemo...


----------



## KermitB4 (26. November 2005)

Hallo

wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich auch vorbei kommen. Aber ohne Fahrrad, sozusagen als Filmer bzw. Zuschauer. Weil im Vergleich zu euch Cracks bin ich absoluter Anfänger! Und ich will mich nicht blamieren.

MFG


----------



## Scr4t (27. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich auch vorbei kommen. Aber ohne Fahrrad, sozusagen als Filmer bzw. Zuschauer. Weil im Vergleich zu euch Cracks bin ich absoluter Anfänger! Und ich will mich nicht blamieren.
> 
> MFG



Falsche Einstellung....

Gerade an dem einem Tag lernst du sooo viel durch das gemeinsame Fahren.

Es gibt leider immer wieder leute die sich zu sehr und zu schnell einschüchtern lassen.

JEDER hat klein angefangen und ich denke auch nahezu jeder wird dir gerne tipps geben.

Und wenn sie zu krass abgehen, einfach weggucken   

p.s.: ich gehöre zu denen die weggucken


----------



## trialmissmarple (27. November 2005)

Richtig ein Bsxl oder ein tommytrialer fahren ja schon seit 10 JAhren glaub ich von daher bring dein BIke mit


----------



## biketrialer (27. November 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> dann penn ich auch irgendwo bei euch



und für die tommimaus findet sich bei mir auch noch ein plätzchen um heia zu machen......   
toto


----------



## KermitB4 (27. November 2005)

Hallo 

wenn das so ist, dann nehm ich mal vorsichtshalber mein Radl mit (wenns wieder fahrbar ist). Finde eure einstellung toll, das wird bestimmt ein sehr lehrreicher Tag.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (27. November 2005)

Hallo

mal noch ein klitzekleine blöde Frage: 

Wo genau Treffen wir uns da am Hauptbahnhof?

Fahren wir bzw. ihr auch bei schlechtem Wetter, bzw feuchtem Boden?

Was soll ich alles mitnehmen, außer Rad, Ausrüstung, Kamera, Nikolauskostüm?

Werden weitere Details dann noch über PNs geklärt?

MFG


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> mal noch ein klitzekleine blöde Frage:
> 
> ...



also wir treffen uns einfach auf dem großen platz genau vor dem hauptbahnhof in ffm.....wenn es schlechtes wetter geben sollte, schreiben wir es hier eh nochmal rein...wir klären es dann meistens noch frühs oda nen tag davor abend noch, ob wir fahren wegen dem wetter...und wegen der ausrüstung, einfach bike mitnehmen (klar oda), helm und so, cam und kostüm evtl und was zu essen (also so nen paar snäcks) und trinken....und wenn es geht, nen bischen werkzeug, aber das haben wir auch dabei, das wäre dann nicht sooo tragisch

Jan


----------



## KermitB4 (27. November 2005)

Hallo Jan,

an das Werkzeug und eventuell ein paar Ersatzteile hätte ich jetzt garnicht gedacht! Das nehm ich natürlich auch noch mit. Und natürlich noch ein paar Plätzchen zur Einstimmung auf die Weihnachtszeit.

Wo wollt ihr denn dann genau fahren? Direkt in der Innenstadt ?

Kann man am Hauptbahnhof mit dem Auto parken?

MFG


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (28. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> an das Werkzeug und eventuell ein paar Ersatzteile hätte ich jetzt garnicht gedacht! Das nehm ich natürlich auch noch mit. Und natürlich noch ein paar Plätzchen zur Einstimmung auf die Weihnachtszeit.
> 
> ...



jaa, das mit den plätzchen ist ne tolle idee. ich glaub, ich bringe auch welche mit.  die spot sind in nicht weit weg von bhf, also alles kein ding. nen paar sind in der innenstadt und nen paar nen bischen weiter weg....wegen dem parken, da muss der max mal sagen, wo man gut parken kann, da hab ich keine ahnung, weil ich mitn zug kommen.   

Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. November 2005)

parkplatz is glückssache.....einfach suchen und finden.....wenn net parkhaus kost 1/std. sonntags....is auch noch bezahlbar......
mit den plätzchen is gute idee.....


----------



## biketrialer (29. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> mit den plätzchen is gute idee.....




mannnn, mannnn glühwein mit anständig rum is viel besser!!
toto


----------



## KermitB4 (29. November 2005)

Hallo

Allehol und Trial -> ney ney ney   

MFG


----------



## biketrialer (3. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Allehol und Trial -> ney ney ney
> 
> MFG



was isn das für ne lebenseinstellung????  
toto


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

das ist eine gute Lebenseinstellung. Ich bin seit meinem letzten "Totalausfall" absolut "trocken". Und das jetzt schon seit 5,5 Monaten! 

Ihr wisst garnicht, was man da für ein Geld spart! Nur deshalb konnte ich mit dem Trial-Radln anfangen!   

MFG


----------



## biketrialer (4. Dezember 2005)

so damit ihr das am sonntag net verpasst......  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. Dezember 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> so damit ihr das am sonntag net verpasst......
> toto



ach sind die ganzen DDD fahrer auch wieder am start?? wie letztes jahr??

Jan


----------



## flying-nik (4. Dezember 2005)

'türlich!
was meinst du woher MR.Trial das Pic hat  (->Sig / Wheels over Frankfurt HP)

Denke mal je mehr Biker desto besser.. egal ob Trialer, unitrialer DDD oder was auch immer....

bis dahin!
viele Grüße
Niklas


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Dezember 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> 'türlich!
> was meinst du woher MR.Trial das Pic hat  (->Sig / Wheels over Frankfurt HP)
> 
> Denke mal je mehr Biker desto besser.. egal ob Trialer, unitrialer DDD oder was auch immer....
> ...


genau meine Meinung! deswegen haben wir letztes sowie dieses jahr die trial x-mas session auf den selben termin gelegt.....


----------



## flying-nik (5. Dezember 2005)

was wollt ihr für Locations anfahren und in welcher Reihenfolge? vll. kann man ja was länger zusammenbleiben als das sonst der Fall war.

viele Grüße!
Nik


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Dezember 2005)

also ich hatte mir gedacht, das wir am anfang erst da zu diesen roten mauern fahren wo auch die polizei is, und dann halt die spots bei de hauptwache, liebfrauenbrunnen, römer, oper, und dann ma schauen......


----------



## flying-nik (5. Dezember 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> diese roten mauern wo auch die polizei is


Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher wo das ist... könntste mir per PN ne genauere Beschreibung schicken? dann fahr ich da mal hin und guck ob da was für uns DDDler dabei ist.... oder kannst du von vorneherrein sagen ob sich das für uns lohnen würde?

viele Grüße
Nik


----------



## Schevron (5. Dezember 2005)

ich komm ev. auch. wenns wetter gut is und nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ich werde höchstwarscheinz (karlheinz) mit 5 Leuten vorbeikommen, wenn die alle Zeit haben. Habt ihr ansonsten vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, dass wir in irgendeiner Halle uns bei schlechtem Wetter treffen (Skatepark z.B.)

MFG


----------



## Scrat (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

könnte sein, daß ich auch aufschlage.

@kermit:

1.) Ich will gar net wissen, wieviel Restalk ich gestern noch hatte.

2.) Natürlich wird auch bei Regen draußen gefahren, oder meinste, beim Wettkampf wird dann unterbrochen oder wie?



Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr ansonsten vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, dass wir in irgendeiner Halle uns bei schlechtem Wetter treffen (Skatepark z.B.)
> 
> MFG




ähm.....nein!!  

Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Dezember 2005)

den spot meine ich:








da beim finanzamt.


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ok wir fahren auch bei Nässe. Falls es zu nass wird, muss ich dann aufgrund meiner Bremsbeläge pausieren. Aber dann kann ich euch solange filmen.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ok wir fahren auch bei Nässe. Falls es zu nass wird, muss ich dann aufgrund meiner Bremsbeläge pausieren. Aber dann kann ich euch solange filmen.
> 
> MFG



kein ding...hauptsache du bist anwesend!!!   

Jan


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

wir werden aber nur kommen, wenn ihr uns bzw. mir versprecht und NICHT auszulachen, weil wir noch nicht sonderlich viel können.

Das ist die einzige Bedingung.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wir werden aber nur kommen, wenn ihr uns bzw. mir versprecht und NICHT auszulachen, weil wir noch nicht sonderlich viel können.
> 
> ...



ich lache dich eher wegen der dummen bemerkung aus, als wegen das ihr noch nicht viel könnt!!    jeder hat so angefangen, also warum sollten wir euch auslachen?? das machen vielleicht die bmxer und boarder so unter sich aber wir doch nicht!! wir zeigen euch eher, wie manchen funktioniert, als euch auszulachen!! aber wenn mal ne dumme bemerkung kommen sollte, einfach mit dem gedanken ignorieren, das die auch mal so angefangen haben.  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ok, wir kommen. Wir werden warscheins die jenigen sein, die am professionellsten aussehen, mit unserer Kleidung und am wenigsten können. Aber die neugierde und die wissbegierigekeit treibt mich von alleine nach Frankfurt.

MFG


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (6. Dezember 2005)

servus


Ich und Sebo werden zu 80% auch kommen. 
Is ja mal wieder ne richtig große Session freu mich drauf   

@BS XL

Wie siehts aus Marco kommst du jetzt auch?



gruß Matze


----------



## flying-nik (6. Dezember 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> da beim finanzamt.



okay, das sagt mir mehr!
glaube das wär auch was für uns... muss mirs nochmal anschaun

grüße
Nik


----------



## trialsrider (6. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wir werden aber nur kommen, wenn ihr uns bzw. mir versprecht und NICHT auszulachen, weil wir noch nicht sonderlich viel können.
> 
> ...



Ne ne wenn wir über jemanden Lachen dann nur übern Jan (Zoo! Trialer!)   
Hoffe mal das dass klappt das ich auch kommen kann hätte echt bock!!

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter passabel! 

gruß
martin


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Dezember 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne wenn wir über jemanden Lachen dann nur übern Jan (Zoo! Trialer!)
> Hoffe mal das dass klappt das ich auch kommen kann hätte echt bock!!



was soll das denn jetzt?      

Jan


----------



## biketrialer (6. Dezember 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> , oder meinste, beim Wettkampf wird dann unterbrochen oder wie?
> Servus, Thomas



natürlich wird unterbrochen  
toto


----------



## Schevron (6. Dezember 2005)

@KermitB4
mach dir da mal keine sorgen. Das ist das was mir am Trialsport am positivsten aufgefallen ist: es hat noch keiner gelacht oder einen blöd angemacht weil man sachen noch net konnte.

Das finde ich echt super in der Trialgemeinde


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Dezember 2005)

also das wetter soll am WE laut wetter.com gut werden, sogar mit sonne, das wäre ultrageil


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

hoffen wir mal, dass die Wetterfrösche mal ausnahmsweise recht haben.

Man bin ich gespannt auf eure Bike-Beherrschung!

MFG


----------



## biketrialer (7. Dezember 2005)

was isn mit braunschweig??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (7. Dezember 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich wird unterbrochen
> toto



Aber nur, wenn der Herr das will... 

So, wie sieht'n das mit Samstag in Mainz aus?

Geht da auch was?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## KermitB4 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

hat zufälligerweise noch einer von euch einen Lenkergriff zuhause liegen? Wenn ja, wäre es nett von euch, wenn er mir diesen mitbringen würde. Natürlich wäre ein komplettes Pärchen besser.

@ BraunschweigXL kommst du nun oder nicht?

MFG


----------



## biketrialer (9. Dezember 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur, wenn der Herr das will...
> 
> So, wie sieht'n das mit Samstag in Mainz aus?
> 
> ...



in mainz geht immer was.....   
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Dezember 2005)

bei mir leider nicht, muss am samstag ert arbeiten, und dann noch lernen....montag chemie klausur.
aba dafür geht am sonntag um so mehr ab hoffe ich....
maxxxxx


----------



## Scrat (9. Dezember 2005)

Ok,

dann wird morgen am Rad geschraubt (Wo bekomm ich denn WD40 in der Flasche her?) und Sonntags wird dann FFM "gerockt" 

@Kermit: 'n brauchbaren roten TryAll-Griff kann ich Dir mitbringen.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. Dezember 2005)

Baumarkt/Autozubehör-Laden


----------



## isah (9. Dezember 2005)

> (Wo bekomm ich denn WD40 in der Flasche her?)



gibts glaub ich nur in großen mengen.. ne sprühflasche reicht doch ne weile, dauert halt bisschen bis alles in ein gefäß gesprüht ist..

scr4t hat da allerdings was bei observedtrials gefunden..
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=17022 

da behauptet jemand:



> I realy hope you guys arn't serious about puting wd-40 in your lines because your seals will sweal and your brake will seeze
> 
> I had more of a problem with the fact that wd-40 makes rubber peal and break down.
> 
> Hense the reason I am back with mineral oil



also wäre nett wenn jemand schreiben könnte der probleme mit wd40 hat.

//EDIT: am besten dann in nen neuen thread..


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

@ Scrat, ich nehm dir ne Dose WD40 mit und du mir einen Griff, wenn du ein brauchbares Päärchen noch daheim hast, kannst du auch das mitbringen. Das Finanzielle regeln wir dann schon.

Wer kommt den nun alles als Nikolausi? 


MFG


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Dezember 2005)

sers leutz,

mein bruder und ich, wir werden schon ne stunde eher da sein....weil wir kein bock mehr haben, zu warten!     

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

wir laden jetzt unser Auto und dann fahren wir los. Wir sind ca. in 1,5 Stunden bei euch.

Bin so aufgeregt. Wo liegt denn der Hauptbahnhof?

MFG


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wir laden jetzt unser Auto und dann fahren wir los. Wir sind ca. in 1,5 Stunden bei euch.
> 
> ...



jaa gut, dann kommen wir so gegen halb 12 mal an bhf gucken, ob ihr da seit!!

gucke hier mal... 

Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2005)

sonne scheint, 
himmel is blau, 
die elfen basteln an den geschenken 
und der weihnachtsmann trinkt kakao.

die X-mas session kann starten...................
die sonne bringt den booost für heute...
bis gleich


----------



## biketrialer (11. Dezember 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> 'türlich!
> was meinst du woher MR.Trial das Pic hat  (->Sig / Wheels over Frankfurt HP)
> 
> Denke mal je mehr Biker desto besser.. egal ob Trialer, unitrialer DDD oder was auch immer....
> ...



ja stimmt bin zufällig über eure homepage gestolpert und da hab ich das entdeckt, sah irgendwie lässig aus......deshalb hab ich das bei uns ma reingestellt!
toto


----------



## biketrialer (11. Dezember 2005)

hätt ich ja fast vergessen: 
noch gute besserung für das schienbein von sebastian vom bike-show.de!!
toto


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Dezember 2005)

war mal wieder sehr geil!! vorallem diesesmal mit der polizei!!  so schlimm war das noch nie in ffm...
hier noch die bilanz der session:

1. gerissene kette = kaputter helm und aufgehauenes schienbein (auch von mir gute besserung an der stelle an basti)
2. ne kaputte viz felge beim sebo
3. nen kaputtes tretlager beim max
4. ne kaputte gabel beim kermit

hab ich was vergessen!?   

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2005)

jo war tiptop.... hat echt fun gemacht.....hat eigentlich jem. pics oder film??


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (11. Dezember 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> war mal wieder sehr geil!! vorallem diesesmal mit der polizei!!  so schlimm war das noch nie in ffm...
> hier noch die bilanz der session:
> 
> 1. gerissene kette = kaputter helm und aufgehauenes schienbein (auch von mir gute besserung an der stelle an basti)
> ...



Ja hast du   

Scrat hat noch nen Bremshebel auf seiner Rechnung   

War aber trotzdem ne coole Session 

Na dann bis nächste Woche in Darmstadt   

Matze


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ich fande es auch total klasse heute. Das Wetter war toll, die Leute alle Supernett - sogar die Polizei. Da ich ganz genau weiß, dass die Polizei hier mit ließt, grüße ich jetzt erstmal den einen Wachtmeister, der sich mit uns so lange und vorallem freundlich und einsichtig unterhalten hat.

Auch wenn ich mir nach ca. 20 Minuten trialen, erstmal meine Gabel geschrottet habe - es war trotzdem einfach nur G E I L! 

Das muss unbedingt wiederholt werden, natürlich mit vorheriger Anmeldung beim Ordungsamt.

Wir haben ein Vid. gedreht, das muss aber erstnoch geschnitten werden. Wenns soweit ist, dann werd ich mich melden.

MFG


----------



## Smilymarco (11. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab mei Brille so teilweise zerlegt... als ich den Helm am Rucksack hatte und dann gestürtzt bin   

Helm ins Gesicht bekommen und aus der Brille is nen Glas rausgesprungen... hält aber wieder nur noch bissl verbogen   immer helm auf.. auch wenn man nur grad fährt und nix macht.. nie Helm an Rucksack   

Auch von mir gute Besserung an des Schienbein vom Sebastian

Am nächsten WE in DA weiß ich noch nicht 100% ob ich kommen kann
Hab abends noch ne Weihnachtsfeier muss ma schaun


----------



## biketrialer (12. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich fande es auch total klasse heute. Das Wetter war toll, die Leute alle Supernett - sogar die Polizei. Da ich ganz genau weiß, dass die Polizei hier mit ließt, grüße ich jetzt erstmal den einen Wachtmeister, der sich mit uns so lange und vorallem freundlich und einsichtig unterhalten hat.
> 
> MFG



ja das muss ich auch sagen, wir trialer sind ja schliesslich auch vernüftige leute mit denen man reden kann!!
toto


----------



## ringo667 (12. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ganz genau weiß, dass die Polizei hier mit ließt, grüße ich jetzt erstmal den einen Wachtmeister, der sich mit uns so lange und vorallem freundlich und einsichtig unterhalten hat.


 
Über was habt ihr euch denn so nett mit denen unterhalten??

Übern optimalen Luftdruck oder Radstand????


----------



## Schevron (12. Dezember 2005)

was war denn mit der Polizei???
gabs streß???
ich will infos


----------



## kneissllos (12. Dezember 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> was war denn mit der Polizei???
> gabs streß???
> ich will infos



nix schlimmes das kann dir hir glaub jeder sagen  

die wollten bloss ein passbild von uns allen???  

ich fands auch recht angenehm     wer meldet sich in darmstadt beim ordnungsamt an ??????????         allo bis denn darmstad


----------



## Schevron (12. Dezember 2005)

oh, seid ihr jetzt alle polizeilich bekannt =)


----------



## kneissllos (12. Dezember 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> oh, seid ihr jetzt alle polizeilich bekannt =)


nö nur der sebo???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Dezember 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> ja das muss ich auch sagen, wir trialer sind ja schliesslich auch vernüftige leute mit denen man reden kann!!
> toto


jep, vorallem im gegensatz zu den streetfahrern.....so hat sich das beim polizist jedenfalls so angehört....


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Trialer tauschen eben keine Jacken, um dann vor der Polizei abzuhauen   

MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Dezember 2005)

jep.so siehts aus....
hier kermit mach ma bitte schnell das vid fertig...bin so gespannt drauf....


----------



## flying-nik (12. Dezember 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> jep, vorallem im gegensatz zu den streetfahrern.....so hat sich das beim polizist jedenfalls so angehört....



hmhmm

An sich sind wir nicht auf Konfrontation gefahren, immer freundlich abgezogen sobald die kamen. Nur als ein Wachmann n Kumpel festhielt weil er umbedingt den Organisator wissen müsse gabs zwischen den Zwei eine verbale Diskussion, die aber sicher nicht ins Unverschämte ging.

Nach ~7 min Gespräch ist die betreffende Person halt weggefahren. Ehrlichgesagt hätte ich das nicht anders gemacht.

...das wars auch schon. Ich weiß ja nicht wie der Polizist das geschildert hat  

viele Grüße
Niklas


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

der Film wird aufjedenfall schnellstmöglich fertig gestellt. Max, du bist ziemlich oft drauf, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll.

@Niklas,

die Polizei erzählte uns von ner Anzeige und 100  Bußgeld.

MFG


----------



## flying-nik (12. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> @Niklas,
> die Polizei erzählte uns von ner Anzeige und 100 ? Bußgeld.



oha
da weiß ich allerdings nichts davon

muss ich mich mal erkundigen wens getroffen hat...
dann lassen wir das leidige Thema erstmal sein...

bin auch gespannt aufs Video... sicher Interessant.
war der Bene eigentlich da? Konnte ihn nirgendwo sehen

grüße
Nik


----------



## MTB-Flow (12. Dezember 2005)

hehe wer schenidet denn das video, hab auch 220 mb material, auch wnen zum teil unruhig gefilmt wurde ist schon was drauf  

wem soll ich es wie zukommen lassen? qualität ist ganz ok . 


bzw wer schneidet ein video?

bin ich denn auch drin   bin der mit dem schwarzen grossman frx und mit dem sugawear trikot und fox hose und manchaml auf meinem streetbike unterwegs gewesen. 


postet mal fotos auf woffm.de !!! !


Greetz Flow


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Dezember 2005)

@nik: ja der polizist hat das ja nicht direkt so gesagt, nur hat er so im unterton euch etwas verurteilt von wegen das ihr den verkehr behindert und man mit euch öfter ärger hätte, naja is auch egal, ride on und gut is.....
bene wohnt doch jetzt in München, und um ehrlich zu sein, vermisse ich ihn hier, wiel das waren zum teil die coolsten und stylischsten trialwochenenden mit ihm in FFM oder woanders....generell wars immer sehr lustig, wenn er dabei war.....

@kermit: is doch cool.... habe mich schon ewig nicht mehr im video gesehn, vorallem noch nciht mitm 20", bin mla gespannt, wie ich so aufm kleinen rad aussehe.... und generell aufs vid bin ich mla gespannt....ich hoffe das der david auch oft zu sehn is, das kleine aba sehr große Talent.

@mtb-flow: is soweit ich weiß nur trialaction, weil die street fraktion leider doch an anderen spots gefahren sind, denn leider sind die intressen doch zu unterschiedlich was spots angeht.....naja egal....
bilder haben wir glaube ich gar keine.....aba mal sehn.....

Max


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (12. Dezember 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> war der Bene eigentlich da? Konnte ihn nirgendwo sehen



der wohnt schon ne ganze weile in münchen...

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Max,

hab garnicht gewusst dass du auch 26" fährst. Bist halt doch eine Allzweckwaffe. 

P.S. Ich hab wieder ne neue Gabel für 25  dran und musste gleich wieder weiter üben, was mir der Bike-Show gelernt hat.

MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Dezember 2005)

bin erst 1,5 jahre 20" gefahren, dann knappe 4jahre nur MTB, und jetzt seit 4monaten nur 20"....ma guckn....

ich frue mich so aufs vid......yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## flying-nik (13. Dezember 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> bene wohnt doch jetzt in München



ahhh,
kann sein das er mir das ma angekündigt hatte - muss das wohl verpeilt haben. 

grüße
Nik


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Dezember 2005)

MTB-Flow schrieb:
			
		

> hehe wer schenidet denn das video, hab auch 220 mb material, auch wnen zum teil unruhig gefilmt wurde ist schon was drauf
> 
> wem soll ich es wie zukommen lassen? qualität ist ganz ok .
> 
> ...




gibt es jetzt ein Video ??

wenn nich!  ich hätte morgen zeit und würde es schneiden wenn das ok is!?!


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Dezember 2005)

MTB-Flow schrieb:
			
		

> wem soll ich es wie zukommen lassen?
> 
> bzw wer schneidet ein video?


wer??   Also wie schon gesagt ich würde es schneiden!!

wie??   mmh auf tv.isg.si oda so hochladen dann lad ich es runter schneide es
          und lade es wieder auf tv.isg.si hoch!


----------

